# [completamente OT] fedeliallalinea (gentoo tricolore?)

## mtto

Complimenti!

Il bravo fedeli compare ad adesso come il secondo maggiore "postatore" nel forum Gentoo   :Cool: 

Direi che si fa proprio in 4 per tutti noi, eh eh!Last edited by mtto on Thu Dec 02, 2004 11:45 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

ci sono delle statistiche per questo? dove?

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ci sono delle statistiche per questo? dove?

 

Basta che clicchi sul link in alto a dx "Lista degli utenti" e ordini per messaggi postati.

----------

## zUgLiO

3 italiani nei primi 20   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mtto

Inoltre il forum italiano è secondo solo a quello tedesco, che non è lontanissimo...

che dite, lo battiamo?   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Inoltre il forum italiano è secondo solo a quello tedesco, che non è lontanissimo...
> 
> che dite, lo battiamo?  

 

Con tutte le scemenze di cui parliamo si  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con tutte le scemenze di cui parliamo si 

 

Anche loro ad OT non scherzano.. nel numero intendo, poi non capisco una mazza di quello che scrivono  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 3 italiani nei primi 20  

 

A questo punto allunga a 25 e recuperiamo anche cerri e bsolar  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

a scorrer velocemente direi che sì abbiam parecchi forum-addicted tra noi...

mbua sono solo 376esimo...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

PS come fa coda ad aver tutti quei post...  :Shocked: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> PS come fa coda ad aver tutti quei post... 

 

ehmm... boh  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## federico

186 esimo posto !

Dai non male pero' ...

----------

## oRDeX

wow! non ci avrei mai pensato   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sarei falso a dire che i complimenti non fanno piacere e quindi ringrazio tutti. Pero' lo trovo un post inutile perche' non e' dal post counter che si puo' dire se una persona e' competente o meno. Inoltre la maggior parte dei miei post sono "aggiungi il tag [risolto] al titolo" quindi quel numero non vuol dire proprio nulla. C'e' gente con meno post ma molto piu' in gamba di me.

----------

## calvizia

Io la penso diversamente, e ti voglio ringraziare per gli aiuti che dai quotidianamente!!!

Non importa quello che si sa ma quello che si insegna!!!!

GRAZIE

----------

## silian87

Fedeli, per quanti post aggiungi ot, o per il tuo numero di messaggi, non cambiero' opinione su di te (e con me molti altri). In ogni caso hai dato sempre una mano qua, e direi anche un braccio (  :Laughing:  ). Quindi continua cosi'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

I complimenti sono MERITATISSIMI!!!

grazie ancora per quello che fai

ciao

----------

## Ceppus

direi che sabato sera puoi pagare da bere...   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

waw 86°  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fat_penguin

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> direi che sabato sera puoi pagare da bere...  

 

Per un evento del genere un bicchiere mi sembra un po poco... faccio intestare la fattura dell'intera cena a Fedeliallalinea!

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## randomaze

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> Per un evento del genere un bicchiere mi sembra un po poco... faccio intestare la fattura dell'intera cena a Fedeliallalinea!

 

Se serve il mio voto sono daccordo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se serve il mio voto sono daccordo 

 

ehmm  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  domani sera ho degli impegni non posso venire  :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

Sempre disponibile a fare qualche centinaio di chilometri se fedeli paga da bere...   :Laughing: 

----------

## mtto

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Sempre disponibile a fare qualche centinaio di chilometri se fedeli paga da bere...  

 

Anche io... Così vi conosco anche tutti di persona!   :Very Happy: 

Però... Non immaginavo che un tale tread avesse tanto seguito!   :Shocked: 

----------

## CLod

massimo respect per fedeliallalinea!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mtto wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   Sempre disponibile a fare qualche centinaio di chilometri se fedeli paga da bere...   
> 
> Anche io... Così vi conosco anche tutti di persona!   

 

Se venite pago da bere senza problemi

----------

## Ceppus

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se venite pago da bere senza problemi

 

mi sono appena stampato il topic in modo che non puoi più negare di averlo affermato...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> mi sono appena stampato il topic in modo che non puoi più negare di averlo affermato...   

 

Si ma a loro mica a te stiamo scherzando. Poi e' dura convincere MyZelF (ci sto provando)

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Se venite pago da bere senza problemi

 

Peccato che io non posso venire   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Poi e' dura convincere MyZelF (ci sto provando)

 

La stampa del thread vale anche per lui  :Smile: 

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Sempre disponibile a fare qualche centinaio di chilometri se fedeli paga da bere...  

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La stampa del thread vale anche per lui 

 

Si si lo so ma sto cercando di convincerlo a venire ma non puo'  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## =DvD=

Nell'occasione gli ho fatto un piccolo dono per tutto quello che fa per la comunità  :Wink: )

Notate nulla di strano nell'avatar di fedeli? =P

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Nell'occasione gli ho fatto un piccolo dono per tutto quello che fa per la comunità )

 

Grazie mille ancora

----------

## federico

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Nell'occasione gli ho fatto un piccolo dono per tutto quello che fa per la comunità )
> 
> Notate nulla di strano nell'avatar di fedeli? =P

 

E' apparso in trasparenza il simbolo di gentoo !

----------

## Giepi

ha anche un gradevole alias!

Come dire, Fedeliallalinea gold edition per la premiazione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mtto

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> Fedeliallalinea gold edition per la premiazione 

 

Ma non sembra una lapide   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

 :Mr. Green:   scherzo daiiiiiiiiiii... Non toccatevi tutti, eh eh eh....

----------

## =DvD=

 *federico wrote:*   

> E' apparso in trasparenza il simbolo di gentoo !

 

Beh... non solo è abbastanza diverso dal precedente   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

